# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Pregled razvoja beba po mjesecima???

## tap3ah

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=55&Tekst2ID=182

Ovo gore je linkić praćenja trudnoće iz sedmice u sedmicu i bio nam je od koristi.

Zanima me da li na portalu ili negdje na forumu ima sličan pregled po mjesecima / sedmicama za bebe.

tnx

----------


## dea32

BOK,JA SAM NOVA CLANICA,HTJELA BI DA MI SE JAVITE SA POKOJIM SAVJETOM,MLADA SAM TRUDNICA,24GOD,I JAKO ME STRAH IAKO SMO PLANIRALI GODINU DANA.

----------


## Mukica

cega te tocno strah

----------


## krumpiric

mlada nisi
čega se bojiš?

----------


## dea32

pa strah me svega pomalo,raznih komplikacija,problema,i tako.sad sam u sedmom tjednu,to je jos jako rano,pa jos i ne mogu vjerovat da sam trudna,a kad hodam osjecam bol u donjem desnom dijelu trbuha.

----------


## krumpiric

to je sve normalno, svi se boje komplikacija i problema. samo pozitivno naprijed, bit će sve okej!

----------


## tina55

da, bilo bi super kad bi na portalu bio neki članak o razvoju beba po mjesecima  :Smile:

----------


## grom

u međuvremenu bacite pogled na ove linkove:
motorički razvoj djeteta u 1. godini
baby milestones
razvojne mogućnosti djece predškolske dobi
ostvarenje - razvoj djece

----------

